# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Dëshifrime mbishkrimesh pellazge

## Velthinal

Te dashur lexues!

Po ju dhuroj dy deshifrime mbishkrimesh pellazge te shekullit te peste para eres sone te cilat dalin per here te pare ne drite ne librin e sapobotuar 
"Universi Pellazgjik - deshifrime mbishkrimesh pellazge" te autorit Petrit Laze.

*UNAZA NGA EZEROVO*  ( BULLGARI ) 

Në vitin 1912, në Ezerovo të Bullgarisë u gjet një unazë me mbishkrim sipër saj. Mbishkrimi daton në shekullin e pestë para krishtit dhe është realizuar në gjuhën pellasge të dialektit *trak*, në alfabetin grek. Shkrimi është realizuar në stilin bustrofedik dhe me sens nga e majta në të djathtë. Sot kjo unaze ndodhet ne muzeun kombetar te Sofjes.

Ja mbishkrimi

*ΡΟΛΙΣΤΕΝΕΑΣΝ / ΕΡΕΝΕΑΤΙΛ / ΤΕΑΝΗΣΚΟΑ / ΡΑΖΕΑΔΟΜ / ΕΑΝΤΙΛΕΖΥ / ΠΤΑΜΙΗΕ / ΡΑΖ / ΗΛΤΑ 

rolisteneasn/ereneatil/teanēskoa/razeadom/eantilezu/ptamiēe/raz/ēlta*

Ja teksti i transliteruar dhe i deshifruar:

1) Roli  ste  ne asneren  e  atil.  
2) Te  anes  koa. 
3) Raze  a  dom.  
4) E  an  tilez  upt,  a  mie  e  razelta.   

Në shqipen e sotme

1) Roli qëndron në asnjerën e atillë
2) Të anës (anësore) këto
3) Rrezen (rrezatimin, dritën, shkëlqimin) e duam
4) E në e tilla hupt (humbtë), e imja është rrëzëllitja

Dhe pas kësaj filozofie të të lashtëve të Ballkanit, të ndriçuar nga ky mbishkrim, të bindur se rrëzëllitja është me të vërtetë e tyre, le të analizojmë fjalët një për një.
'Roli'. Nuk më kish shkuar mendja kurrë se fjala 'rol' do ishte pellasge. E pandehja fjalë të vonë, por ja që qenka mijravjeçare.
'Ste'. Fjalë e cila sot gjendet në gjuhën italiane (stare), angleze (stay) etj. me kuptimin qëndroj.
'Ne'. I përgjigjet fjalës 'në' të shqipes së sotme.
'Asneren'. Fjalë pellasge. Në shqipen e sotme shqiptohet 'asnjerën'.
'E atil'. Sot shqiptohet 'e atillë'.
'Koa'. Ngjan me fjalën 'kjo', por qëndron për shumësin e saj, pra për fjalën 'këto'
'Raze'. Qëndron për fjalën shqip 'rreze'. Është rrënja e fjalës Rasnes (etrusk) 
'A'.  Trajtë proklitike dhe enklitike e përemrit vetor të vetës së tretë njëjës (sot  'e' ), për të dyja gjinitë, në kallëzore.
'Dom'. Dialekti gegë i duanë afirmativ, e tashme, veta e parë shumës (dom = duam)  
'E'. Lidhëse,si në shqipen e sotme.
'An'. Në shqipen e sotme 'në', 'nëse'. Në gjuhën greke ruhet po në këtë formë, pra 'an'.
'Tilez'. Qëndron për shqipen e sotme e tilla, veçse në lashtësi është përdorur si emër
'Upt'.  = hupt (hupt =humbtë). Në alfabetin grek, emërtimi i fonemës Y (upsilon), ka për rrënjë fjalën pellasge up = hup, humb (upsi = humbësi)
'A mie', ku 'a' = nyje, në vend të e-së së sotme, pra e imja.
'E'. Sot përdoret po kështu në gjuhën italiane, në kuptimin 'është'. 
'Razelta'. Në shqipen e sotme 'rrëzëllitja'


*TABLETAT E PYRGI-t*

Tabletat e Pyrgi-t u gjetën më 1964 në bregdetin Tirrhenian të Pyrgit (sot qyteti Santa Severa). Etimologjia e fjalës pyrgi gjendet në fjalën shqip pirg e cila ka kuptimin e një grumbulli (dherash, hedhurinash). Në shqipëri gjendet një fshat me emrin Pirg i cili ndodhet në distriktin e Korçës. 
Janë tri fletë ari, dy prej të cilave janë shkruar në gjuhën etruske, ndërsa e treta është shkruar në gjuhën fenikase. Shkrimi konsiderohet të jetë realizuar në shek. V para erës sonë. Ky tekst dygjuhësh është konsideruar jashtëzakonisht i rëndësishëm për të hedhur dritë mbi gjuhën etruske nëpërmjet njohjes së deritashme të gjuhës fenikase. Me deshifrimin e këtij  shkrimi etrusk,  mendoj se ky tekst dygjuhësh është përsëri po aq i rëndëseshëm sa konsiderohej më parë, veçse tani për te hedhur dritë mbi gjuhën fenikase, nëpërmjet njohjes së deritashme të gjuhës etruske. 
Shkrimi flet për punët e një tregtari ilaçesh, por ai ndihmon edhe për një percetim të situatës në shek. V para krishtit në këtë teritor të Italisë së sotme, ku gjendja ka qenë shumë e nderë siç duket për shkak të luftës etrusko  romake. Ky shkrim flet qartë për influencën e fenikasve në mesdheun perëndimor.  Këto fletë ndodhen sot të ekspozuara në *Muzeu Kombëtar Etruskan, Villa Giulia, Romë.*  
 Teksti është realizuar në gjuhën etruske të dialektit gegë.   Fjala ilaç sot përdoret edhe në shqip edhe në turqisht. Lidhësja dhe shqiptohet si në turqishten e sotme ve. Fjalën farie e kam përkthyer përgjigje. Në gjuhën e sotme shqipe, kjo fjalë nuk përdoret. Megjithatë në fjalën shqip çfarë ne mund të realizojmë kuptimin e saj. Edhe fjalën avil, e kam përkthyer udhëtim jo vetëm sepse kështu del në kontekst, por edhe sepse avil ka në pëmbajtje fjalën vi (pra vij), ndërkohë që l përdoret shpesh në gjuhën pellasge (në shumë dialekte të saj) në vend të j-së dhe ndonjëherë edhe në vend të r-së madje edhe të q-së së shqipes së sotme. Pjesëza mohuese s përdoret me kuptim më të gjerë se në shqipen e sotme duke qëndruar jo vetëm në vend të fjalës nuk por edhe në vend të fjalës pa. Fjalën svers e kam përkthyer pushoj për shkak të pjesëzës mohuese 's' që është vendosur përpara fjalës vers. Vetë fjala 'vers' = 'bëj' (shih në mbishkrime trake e barze = e banë. Edhe fjala vel përkthehet bën.Fjala snuiaf e cila me shqipen e sotme do lexohej snjof, në pellasgjisht përdoret edhe si mbiemër: e panjohura(ashtu si fjala pellasge: pania pra pamja, e dukshmja dhe: spania = e papamja , e padukshmja), e cila është edhe etimologjia e fjalës Spanjë. Meqë jemi në rrënjën pa, edhe fjala panorama vjen nga fjala pellasge panor, në shqipen e sotme pamor.

Ja teksti i transliteruar dhe i deshifruar:    
*c = k; θ = th; χ = h.*  

1 - *Ita  t'mia,  i cac*. 
I ta tmiat, i kaç. 
2 - *Hera  mas  va,  vatie  χe  u  nial*. 
Herët masi vamë, vate e u njall.    
3 - *As  tres  θemia sa meχ  θu  ta  θe farie*. 
As tre thërmia, sa me thu tu pergjigja. 
4 - *I  veli  anas,  sal  clu  veni  as  tu  ru  ce  mun i stas*.
I bëni anash (i bëni bisht), satje ku veni, as tu ru ke mun me i qendru.
5 - *Θuvas  ta  mer  e,  sca ilac*.
Thash të mar e, ska ilaç.  
6 - *Ve  tulerase  nac*.
Dhe tulërasë nëse. 
7 - *Ci  avil,   χur  varte  sia   me  Ital  e  ilacve !* 
Ky udhëtim, kur vate zia mItale e ilaçve!
8 - *Al  sase  nac*.
Aq sase, nëse.
9 - *Atra  nes  zila  cal*. 
Midis (ndër ) nesh ziarr ka. 
10 - *Se  le   Itala*.
Se lë Italen.  
11 - *Acna  svers  i tanim*.
Ika të pushoj tanimë. 
12 - *Heramve   avil*. 
Vij herët.
13 - *Eni,  a  ca  pulumχva?*
Eni, a ka yje?   ( si është moti )
14 - *Na  cθe  farie*. 
Na kthe përgjigje.
15 - *Veli  i  unas  θam  uc  e cleva e  ta  nalm.*
Bërjen e asaj që thamë nuk e kreva e ta ndalm.  
16 - *Asan  tiu  runi.* 
Asaj tiu runi. 
17 - *As  sel  a  ce ?*
Aq zell a ke ?
18 - *Vacal  tmial  avil  χvala  mu  ce  pulumχva  snuiaφ.*
Vazhdimi (ecuria ) i udhëtimit tim, varet mu ke e panjohura e yjeve.

Le të vazhdojmë me analizimin e fjalëve.

1 - *'I ta t'mia, i cac'.*
'I  ta' - Fjalë shqipe e dialektit gegë e cila përdoret edhe sot në Shqipërinë e epërme në kuptimin këto'.  'I' e dialektit gegë ka pothuaj  kuptimin e fjalës angleze 'just'.
't'mia' - geg. përdoret edhe sot në kuptimin 'të mia' (si në tekst)
'i cac' -  Në dialektin e sotëm gegë shqiptohet 'i kaç'. Në shqipen standarde 'kaq'.
2 - *'Hera mas va, vatie he u nial'*
'Hera' - Fjalë e vjetër pellasge e cila përdoret në shqipen e sotme. Përdoret pothuaj në të gjitha gjuhët europiane në shqiptimin 'era' (our era = era jonë). Afrohet me kuptimin e fjalës tjetër shqipe 'koha', por shpreh interval/e  të saj. Fjala shqip 'herët' shpreh fillimin e 'herës'.
'Mas' - Dialekti gegë për fjalën e shqipes standard 'mbas'. Po kështu përdoret edhe sot.
'Va' - rrënja e fjalës 'vajtje' dhe 'vaht' ose 'vakt'.
'Vatie' - Në shqipen e sotme shqiptohet 'vate', (psh. vate kjo punë!).
'he' - qëndron për lidhësen e shqipes së sotme 'e'.
'U' - përemër vetvetor proklitik dhe enklitik i cili përdoret për formimin e foljeve vetvetore (psh. u ngjall, u nis, u kall, u kthye etj.). 
'Nial' -   geg., qëndron për fjalën 'ngjall'. Rrënja e saj është fjala gegë 'ni' e cila në shqipen standarde do të thotë 'njoh dhe/ose ndiej.
3 - *'As tres themia sa meh thu t'a the farie'*
'As' - lidhëse mohore, si në shqipen e sotme.
'Tres' - Numëror. Në shqipen e sotme shqiptohet 'tre'.
'Themia' - Në shqipen e sotme 'thërmia'
'Meh' - Lidhësja e shqipes së sotme 'me'
'Thu' - dialekti gegë i 'thuaj', 'thënë'
'T'a' - A-ja veçuese i bashkohet nyjës 'të' duke e rrëzuar 'ë'-në si në shqipen e sotme
'Thefarie' - Fjalë e përbërë (the - farie) e cila nuk përdoret në shqipen e sotme. 'The' = them. (sot 'the' është afirmativi i së kryerës së thjeshtë të verbit 'them' në vetën e dytë njëjës). 'Farie', fjalë që nuk përdoret në shqipen e sotme, megjithatë nga fjala e shqipes së sotme 'ç'farë' ne mund të gjykojmë për kuptimin e saj (ose nga fjala 'farë'). 'Farë', sot fjalë e disa gjuhëve europiane, natyrisht me burim pellasg dhe që ka kuptimin e një kokre a bërthame e cila hidhet në tokë për të mbirë; qëndron gjithashtu në vend të fjalëve 'fis', 'komb', 'skotë (e keqe). Kuptimi figurativ i saj është fjala 'bërthamë', 'thelb'. Kështu 'the farie' d.m.th. të thuash , të spjegosh thelbin, përmbajtjen e diçkaje. Këtë fjalë e shoh të afërt me fjalën e shqipes së sotme 'përgjigje'.
4 -* 'I veli anas, s'al clu veni as tu ru ce munistas.*
'I' - Trajtë proklitike dhe enklitike e përemrit vetor i vetës së tretë në njëjës në dhanore (për të dyja gjinitë), si në shqipen e sotme.
'Veli' - Shqiptimi etruskan i verbit 'bëj' në imperativ (bëji). Është përdorur 'v' në vend të 'b' dhe 'l' në vend të 'j'-së së shqipes së sotme.
'Anas' - sot shqiptohet 'anash' 
sal -  Trajtë e shkurtuar e se aj = se atje
clu  shqiptim etruskan-dialektor për fjalën ku;veni  shqip id.
mun  mund; 
i stas   i qendru.  Fjala stas folje e vetes se dyte njejes te afirmativit ne te tashmen, nuk perdoret ne shqipen e sotme. Perdoret pothuaj ne te gjitha gjuhet europiane.
5- *Θuvas  ta  mer  e,  sca ilac*.  
thuvas  sot shqiptohet thashë
mer  sot shqiptohet merja (thuvas t'a mer... = thashë të merja...).
ilac  sot shqiptohet ilaç
6- *Ve  tulerase  nac*.
ve  sot shqiptohet dhe
 tulerase  shqip  "t'ulërasë"
nac  qendron ne vend te fjaleve te shqipes se sotme ne se. 
7- *C**i  avil,   χur  varte  sia   me  Ital  e  ilacve ! * 
ci  sot shqiptohet ky ose ki
avil  udhëtim. 
hur  sot kur
varte  sot vate
sia  sot zia
me  sot në dialektin gegë më, në shqipen standard në.
Ital  sot shqiptohet Itali
8-  *Al  sase  nac.*
al  sot shqiptohet aq
sase  përdoret edhe në shqipen e sotme. aq sase dmth aq sa është mundësia
atra  ital. ndër 
9 - *Atra  nes  zila  cal.* 
Atra  Ital. ndër, midis
nes, - sot shqiptohet nesh
zila  sot shqiptohet ziarr 
'cal' - 'ka'
10 - *Se  le   Itala.*
se le  shqip id;
'Itala' - 'Italine'
11 - *Acna  svers  i tanim.*
acna  Në shqipen e sotme ika
 svers  shih Gur Varri tek Mbishkrime Trake dhe shtylla e Lemnos fjalën barze ose varze = bëj. Po kështu përkthehet edhe vers (pra bej diçka, punoj). Fjala svers ka pjesëzën mohuese s, pra përkthehet  nuk bëj, pushoj.
Itanime  sot shqiptohet tani ose tanime
12 - *Heramve   avil.* 
heramve  sot shqiptohet herët
avil  udhetoj, vij
13 - *Eni,  a  ca  pulumχva?*
Eni  dialekti gege per pra
pulumhva  yje. 
14 - *Na  cθe  farie*.
Na- përemër vetori vetës së dytë të shumësit e përemër proklitik dhe enklitik, si në shqipen e sotme
Kthe- imperativi i verbit kthej në të tashmen, si në shqipen e sotme.
15 - *Veli  i  unas  θam,  uc  e cleva e  ta  nalm.* 
veli  sot shqiptohet bërjen. Veli = beli = beri
I unas  Qëndron për i njërës; autori nuk ka dashur ta cilësojë se çfarë    duhej të bënte, sipas fjalës që kishte lënë me personin të cilit i adreson letrën.
θam- thamë; uc- qëndron për fjalën mohuese nuk të shqipes së sotme.
cleva  Qëndron për fjalën kreva
nalm  ndalim. Në dialektin gegë, edhe sot shqiptohet nalm
16 - *Asan  tiu  runi.* 
Asan  Qëndron për fjalën asaj. Janë disa krahina të shqipërisë që sot e shqiptojnë asajn; tiu runi  Gegë id.
17 - *As  sel  a  ce ?*
As  Duket qartë që nuk qëndron për lidhësen mohuese as të shqipes së sotme. Nga konteksti del fjala aq e shqipes.
sel  zell
A ce  Pjesëza pyetëse a dhe fjala kam në afirmativ, koha e tashme, veta e dytë njëjës edhe sot bën ke. 
18 - *Vacal  tmial  avil  χvala  mu  ce  pulumχva  snuiaφ.*
Vacal -  Sot shqiptohet vazhdim. Duket që ruhet rrënja va, megjithatë diferenca është e dukshme. Gjithësesi, qëndron për këtë fjalë.
tmial  Përemër adjektiv; Në shqipen e sotme bën tim (shumës tmiat)
Nuk jam i sigurt nëse flet për udhëtimin apo për udhëtimet. Nëse është në shumës, atëherë konsonanti χ duhet ti bashkangjitet fjalës avil
Avil  qëndron për fjalën udhëtim.
χvala  Sot shqiptohet varet 
snuiaφ - Fjalë e përbërë, (s - nuiaφ) ku 's' është pjesëz mohuese, nuiaφ = njof, njoh. Në pamje të parë ngjan me shqipen 's'njoh' por në këtë rast përkthehet 'e panjohura'. 

Në shqipen standarte

1-këto të miat, kaq.   
2-Herët mbasi vamë, vate e u ngjall.
3-As tre thërmia, sa me thënë tu pergjigja.
4- I bëni anash (i bëni bisht), se atje ku veni, as të ruhesh ke mundësi.
5-Thash të mar e, ska ilaç.
6-Dhe tulërase nëse.
7-Ky udhëtim, kur vate zia në Itali e ilaçeve!
8-Aq sase, nëse.
9-Midis (ndër ) nesh zjarr (luftë) ka.
10-Se lë Italinë.
11-Ika të pushoj tanimë.
12-Vij herët.
13-Eni, a ka yje?   ( si është moti )
14-Na kthe përgjigje.
15-Bërjen e asaj që thamë nuk e kreva e ta ndalim.
16-Asaj ti ruheni.
17-Aq zell a ke ?
18-Vazhdimi (ecuria ) i udhëtimit tim, varet mu ke e panjohura e yjeve.

*NO  COMMENT*

----------


## Gjinokastra

:pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe: 

"Rol" fjale Pellazge! Muahahahhahahahhahhahahha

Pseudo-gjuhetaret tane!

Ruolo Italisht, Role Anglisht! Muahahhahahhahahahhah

--

Pellazgjishtja gjuhe Tirrsenike, Trakishtja gjuhe IE. Del i zgjuari thote "Dialekti Trak i Pellazgjishtes" Muahahhahahhahahhahahaha

--

Je regjistruar vetem dje! Nuk kam dyshime se je "Sulioti". 1000 e kam thene, trollet pasi perjashtohen, kthehen prape me emer tjeter por tek te njejtat tema. 

--

Trakishtja dialekt! Muahahhahahhahahhahahahha

--

"Ilac" fjale Pellazge Muahahhahahhahahahhahahha

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Une kam lexuar diku qe etrusket nuk kane lidhje fare me Italinet e sotem dhe nuk e di sa perqind eshte e vertete.  Nuk gjej dot ca kuptimi ka, nese ata nuk jane para ardhesit e italianeve atehere italinet jane te ardhur aty? 
> Gjithashtu kam degjuar qe gjuha etruske ngjan shume me san schritishten dhe pellazgishten pak a shume si ky postimi ketu lart.
> A mundet valle qe kufijte pellazge te shtriheshin edhe pertej detit?

----------


## Gjinokastra

> >>> Une kam lexuar diku qe etrusket nuk kane lidhje fare me Italinet e sotem dhe nuk e di sa perqind eshte e vertete.  Nuk gjej dot ca kuptimi ka, nese ata nuk jane para ardhesit e italianeve atehere italinet jane te ardhur aty? 
> > Gjithashtu kam degjuar qe gjuha etruske ngjan shume me san schritishten dhe pellazgishten pak a shume si ky postimi ketu lart.
> > A mundet valle qe kufijte pellazge te shtriheshin edhe pertej detit?


-Italianet jane te vene ne Itali natyralisht.
-Sanskrishtja ishte nje gjuhe IE. Pellazgjishtja me Etruskanishten ishin ne te njejten familje gjuhesh, gjuhet Tirrsenike, bashke me Limniotishten etj. Por pa lidhje me gjuhet IE(Indo-Evropiane), qe jane nje familje tjeter gjuhesore.
-Po, Pellazget jane pershkruar edhe si banor te Sicilise.

----------


## Velthinal

Pellazget jane raca e bardhe (pell-arj = i lindur i bardhe). Kulmi i qyteterimit pellazgjik ka arritur ne mijvjecari e fundit BCE me alfabetin Grek e sidomos ate Latin. Deshifrimi i emertimeve te fonemave te ketyre alfabeteve mundesohet kryesisht nepermjet Shqipes. Pothuaj te gjitha gjuhet moderne Europiane kane ne themel te tyre gjuhen pellazge. Ju permendni fjalen "roli" e cila gjendet pothuaj ne te gjitha gjuhet europiane (edhe ne Shqipen) dhe nuk ju shkon mendja ne fjalen "ste" (qendron) fjale e cila gjendet ne mjaft gjuhe europiane por jo ne shqip (shih deshifrimin e mbishkrimit te unazes se Ezerovos). Ekzistenca e leksikut pellazg ne gjuhen shqipe (ne mase te konsiderueshme) lidhet me evolvimin e ngadalte te shqipes per shkak te mosperdorimit te shkrimit  Etimologjite e fjaleve: Helen, Grek, Etrusk, Latin, Itali, Spania, Turk etj. gjenden ne fondin e shqipes se sotme.
'Hushtan' quhet luftetari i armatosur me hushte (sot 'ushtar'), 'hellan' = luftetar i armatosur me hell. Fjalet 'hu' dhe 'hell' te cilet jane perdorur si arme ne antikitet, gjenden vetem ne gjuhen shqipe.  Fjala turke 'helak' (vrases, vdekje, shkaterrim) dhe fjala angleze 'hell' (ferr), tregojne qarte se fjala pellazge 'hell' u shnderrua ne sinonim te vdekjes, shkaterrimit dhe ferrit. Fjalet 'etrusk' dhe 'ital' (emra adjektive) ne aspektin semantik jane identike. Rrenja e ketyre fjaleve eshte fjala pellazge 'et', 'it' ose 'iet' (jete). 'Etrusk' (*jetrushk*) dhe 'ital' (*jetal* ose *jetar*) jane fjale te cilat ne te vertete shprehin te njejtin kuptim. Gjuha latine 
nuk eshte vecse etruskishtja e evolvuar, gje te cilen linguistet e kane te veshtire ta kuptojne per shkak te mosnjohjes se shqipes. Historianet dhe linguistet e dine qe Etrusket dhe gjuha e tyre kane per origjine Azine Minore por ata nuk e dine se nga kane ardhur latinet, gjuha e te cileve nese nuk ka lidhje me etruskishten, ke ka si pararendese?

----------


## Velthinal

> "Rol" fjale Pellazge! Muahahahhahahahhahhahahha
> 
> Pseudo-gjuhetaret tane!
> 
> Ruolo Italisht, Role Anglisht! Muahahhahahhahahahhah
> 
> --
> 
> Pellazgjishtja gjuhe Tirrsenike, Trakishtja gjuhe IE. Del i zgjuari thote "Dialekti Trak i Pellazgjishtes" Muahahhahahhahahhahahaha
> ...



Mbi pellazget
Pellazget jane raca e bardhe (pell-arj = i lindur i bardhe). Kulmi i qyteterimit pellazgjik ka arritur ne mijvjecari e fundit BCE me alfabetin Grek e sidomos ate Latin. Deshifrimi i emertimeve te fonemave te ketyre alfabeteve mundesohet kryesisht nepermjet Shqipes. Pothuaj te gjitha gjuhet moderne Europiane kane ne themel te tyre gjuhen pellazge. Ju permendni fjalen "roli" e cila gjendet pothuaj ne te gjitha gjuhet europiane (edhe ne Shqipen) dhe nuk ju shkon mendja ne fjalen "ste" (qendron) fjale e cila gjendet ne mjaft gjuhe europiane por jo ne shqip (shih deshifrimin e mbishkrimit te unazes se Ezerovos). Ekzistenca e leksikut pellazg ne gjuhen shqipe (ne mase te konsiderueshme) lidhet me evolvimin e ngadalte te shqipes per shkak te mosperdorimit te shkrimit Etimologjite e fjaleve: Helen, Grek, Etrusk, Latin, Itali, Spania, Turk etj. gjenden ne fondin e shqipes se sotme.
'Hushtan' quhet luftetari i armatosur me hushte (sot 'ushtar'), 'hellan' = luftetar i armatosur me hell. Fjalet 'hu' dhe 'hell' te cilet jane perdorur si arme ne antikitet, gjenden vetem ne gjuhen shqipe. Fjala turke 'helak' (vrases, vdekje, shkaterrim) dhe fjala angleze 'hell' (ferr), tregojne qarte se fjala pellazge 'hell' u shnderrua ne sinonim te vdekjes, shkaterrimit dhe ferrit. Fjalet 'etrusk' dhe 'ital' (emra adjektive) ne aspektin semantik jane identike. Rrenja e ketyre fjaleve eshte fjala pellazge 'et', 'it' ose 'iet' (jete). 'Etrusk' (jetrushk) dhe 'ital' (jetal ose jetar) jane fjale te cilat ne te vertete shprehin te njejtin kuptim. Gjuha latine 
nuk eshte vecse etruskishtja e evolvuar, gje te cilen linguistet e kane te veshtire ta kuptojne per shkak te mosnjohjes se shqipes. Historianet dhe linguistet e dine qe Etrusket dhe gjuha e tyre kane per origjine Azine Minore por ata nuk e dine se nga kane ardhur latinet, gjuha e te cileve nese nuk ka lidhje me etruskishten, ke ka si pararendese?

----------


## Gjinokastra

> Pellazget jane raca e bardhe (pell-arj = i lindur i bardhe). Kulmi i qyteterimit pellazgjik ka arritur ne mijvjecari e fundit BCE me alfabetin Grek e sidomos ate Latin. Deshifrimi i emertimeve te fonemave te ketyre alfabeteve mundesohet kryesisht nepermjet Shqipes. Pothuaj te gjitha gjuhet moderne Europiane kane ne themel te tyre gjuhen pellazge. Ju permendni fjalen "roli" e cila gjendet pothuaj ne te gjitha gjuhet europiane (edhe ne Shqipen) dhe nuk ju shkon mendja ne fjalen "ste" (qendron) fjale e cila gjendet ne mjaft gjuhe europiane por jo ne shqip (shih deshifrimin e mbishkrimit te unazes se Ezerovos). Ekzistenca e leksikut pellazg ne gjuhen shqipe (ne mase te konsiderueshme) lidhet me evolvimin e ngadalte te shqipes per shkak te mosperdorimit te shkrimit  Etimologjite e fjaleve: Helen, Grek, Etrusk, Latin, Itali, Spania, Turk etj. gjenden ne fondin e shqipes se sotme.
> 'Hushtan' quhet luftetari i armatosur me hushte (sot 'ushtar'), 'hellan' = luftetar i armatosur me hell. Fjalet 'hu' dhe 'hell' te cilet jane perdorur si arme ne antikitet, gjenden vetem ne gjuhen shqipe.  Fjala turke 'helak' (vrases, vdekje, shkaterrim) dhe fjala angleze 'hell' (ferr), tregojne qarte se fjala pellazge 'hell' u shnderrua ne sinonim te vdekjes, shkaterrimit dhe ferrit. Fjalet 'etrusk' dhe 'ital' (emra adjektive) ne aspektin semantik jane identike. Rrenja e ketyre fjaleve eshte fjala pellazge 'et', 'it' ose 'iet' (jete). 'Etrusk' (*jetrushk*) dhe 'ital' (*jetal* ose *jetar*) jane fjale te cilat ne te vertete shprehin te njejtin kuptim. Gjuha latine 
> nuk eshte vecse etruskishtja e evolvuar, gje te cilen linguistet e kane te veshtire ta kuptojne per shkak te mosnjohjes se shqipes. Historianet dhe linguistet e dine qe Etrusket dhe gjuha e tyre kane per origjine Azine Minore por ata nuk e dine se nga kane ardhur latinet, gjuha e te cileve nese nuk ka lidhje me etruskishten, ke ka si pararendese?


 :pa dhembe: 

Pellazge= Pelas(det) = Pellg, sepse jetonin prane brigjeve, popullsi qe merrej kryesisht me peshkim.

--

Te tjerat jane edhe me qesharake! 

Etrusk=jetrushk  :pa dhembe: 

Emri latin ishte Etruske, ndersa Etrusket e quanin veten "Rasena".  :pa dhembe: 

--

Etruskanishtja bashke me PEllazgjishten ishin gjuhe simotra, JASHTE gjuheve IE.

----------


## Qyfyre

Keto perkthimet dhe deshifrimet ne shqip te gjuheve te vjetra me duken gjithmon pas i fantastiko shkencore. Po megjithate i lexoj keto tema se jane interesante.

Doja te pyesja hapesin e temes, nese e ka shkruar ai kete fraze, apo eshte marre nga libri?

*Ja teksti i transliteruar dhe i deshifruar:*

----------


## Velthinal

Eshte marre nga libri

----------


## Velthinal

*CIPPUS PERUSINUS*

Cippus Perusinus, kështu është emërtuar një pllakë guri, e zbuluar në kodrën San Marko afër Peruxhias në Itali në vitin 1822, e cila sot qëndron e ekspozuar në *Muzeun Kombetar Arkeologjik te Peruxhias* e cila eshte edhe krenaria e ketij muzeu. Pllaka përmban 46 rreshta të shkruara në gjuhën etruske, të gdhendura në gur. Ky shkrim konsiderohet të jetë realizuar në shekullin III-II para krishtit.  
Nga të gjitha mbishkrimet dhe dokumenta të tjera të shkruara në gjuhën etrusko - pellasge, Cippus Perusinus ka qenë më i vecanti, jo vetëm se ishte i pari mbishkrim, tekstin e të cilit e zbulova më me veshtirësi,  por edhe sepse ishte konsideruar nga shumë studjues si çelësi për të hyrë në gjuhën etruske. Kjo edhe per aresye se Peruxhia ndodhet ne zemer te gadishullit Apenin.
Guri që bart këtë mbishkrim do mbetet për mua një margaritar i vërtetë.  
Deshifrimi i këtij mbishkrimi zbuloi përfundimisht misterin e gjuhës  etrusko  pellasge, duke e nxjerrë atë në dritë të diellit.  
Ky shkrim  është një himn për heronjtë etruskë, një prej të cilëve është i larti Velthina. Pikërisht eshtrat e tij po rivarros në një varr të denjë për të, prifti Afuna, me djalin e vet Larthal (i cili më pas bëhet një nga heronjtë më legjendarë të Etruskisë). Në tekst përshkruhet momenti pasi eshtrat e heroit Velthina janë sjellë në shpellë, guva e së cilës do jetë varri i tij i ri. Shkrimi eshte realizuar ne alfabetin Etrusk me sens nga e djathta ne te majte, ne stilin bustrofedik.

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi...poPerugino.jpg

Me poshte po japim te transliteruar dhe te deshifruar te gjithe tekstin e ketij mbishkrimi.

Etruscan: *in bold*; Albanian Gegean dialect: *Geg*; Standard Albanian: *StA*;

1-*Te urat tan na la rez ula me vaχr*.
*Geg*. Te uret tan na lan rrez ul m varr.
*StA*. Të urtët tanë na lanë rreze (dritë) poshtë në varr.
Our nobles left us rays(light) down the grave.

2-*Lautn Velθina' etla, Afuna slel, eθ ca ru te zan fule*.
*Geg*. Eshtnat e te lartit Velthina, Afuna siell, edh ka ru te zan guvn (pusn).
*StA*. Eshtrat e të lartit Velthina, Afuna sjell, dhe ka ruajtur të zënë guvën (pusin).
Great Velthina's bones Afuna brings and has occupied the cave.

3-*Ri tesn; te i Rane i pa ama, hen naper χi i Velthinaθura ara*.
*Geg*. Rri tesh; si te ish etrusk i pa ken, hin naper hi i Velthinas s' art.
*StA*. Rri tani; si të ish etrusk i pa qenë, hyn nëpër hijen e Velthinas së artë.
Rests now; like to be a nonexistent etruscan, enters through the vision of the golden Velthina.

4-*Pera cem ul, mlescul*.
*Geg*. Periasht kem ul, mpleksun.
*StA*. Përjashta jemi ulur, mpleksur (bashkë).
Outside (of the cave) we rest, together.

5-*Zu ci enesci epl tu laru Aulei, Velθina Arznal cleni*.
*Geg*. Zu ki prifti epr tu lartu Aulesin, birin erznor te Velthinas.
*StA*. Zuri ky prifti epër të lartojë Aulesin, birin erznor të Velthinas.
The old priest began to laud Aulesi, the successor in honour of Velthina.

6-*Θi i θil cuna cenu, eplc felic*.
*Geg*. Thirr e thirr shkun ketu, plak e filik.
*StA*. Thirr e thirr shkuan këtu, plak e filik.
Speaking loudly they came here, the old man and the junior

7-*Larθal, Afuni clan, θunχul θe fala*.
*Geg*. Larthali, djali i Afunas, ndigjon thenie fialsh.
*StA*. Larthali, çuni i Afunas, dëgjon thënie fjalësh.
Larthal, Afunis son, hears words saying

8-*Χie m ful e Velθina*.
*Geg*. Hie mpus (guv) e Velthinas.
*StA*. Hije në pus (guvë) e Velthinas.
Ghost of Velthina into the cave.

9-*Hin θa cap e, mu ni clet, ma su*.
*Geg*. Hin ta kap e, mu ni kret, ma su.
*StA*. Hyn ta kap e, mu në krye ( kokë), ama smund.
Enters to catch him, just around the head, but can't

10-*Naper ranc zlθi i falti Velθina*.
*Geg*. Naper shtankie, zanthi i folshte Velthina.
*StA*. Nëpër shtangje, zëthi i fliste Velthina.
While shrinking back, voicedly spoke Velthina

11-*Hut naper penez, ma su*.
*Geg*. Hutet naper pamje, ma su.
*StA*. Hudhet nëpër pamje (fantazmë ), ama smund.
Jumps through the vision, but cant

12- *A-c nina! Clel Afuna*.
*Geg*. A ka noni ! Klith Afuna.
*StA*. A ka ndonji ! Klith Afuna.
Is there any one! Cried Afuna

13-*Velθina mler zinia*.
*Geg*. Velthinan e mlon zinia.
*StA*. Velthinën e mbulon zija (terri).
The darkness covered Velthina

14-*Inte ma mer cnl*.
*Geg*. Ende ma mer nisjen (rrugen).
*StA*. Ende ma merr nisjen (rrugën ).
Again he takes the way

15-*Velθina zia, aten e tesne*.
*Geg*. Velthina zi, zaten e tesh.
*StA*. Velthina zi (terr), si atëherë (përsëri) e tani.
Velthina under the darkness, now and then.

16-*E ca Velθinaθura ! - tha urah e lutes ne Rane*.
*Geg*. E ka Velthina ! - tha urata e lutet ne Rashne.
*StA*. E ka Velthina !  tha urata e lutet në Rashne.
It belongs to Velthinas body! Said the prayer and prays on Rashne.

17-*Ce i tesn, te i Rane χimθ, pelθ uta cuna; Afuna mena hen*.
*Geg*. Ke i tesh, si te ish Hy Rashnesh, nshpell ata shkun; Afuna hin mrena.
*StA*. Që tani, si të ish Hy Rashnesh, në shpellë ata erdhën; Afuna hyn brenda.
Just now, like He was Rashnesh god, they came at the cave; Afuna enters in.

18-*Naper ci cnl - hare, utu e Velθina atena*.
*Geg*. Naper ket rrug  hare, aty she Velthinan zatena.
*StA*. Nëpër këtë rruge  hare, aty sheh Velthinan përsëri.
Through this delight way, there hi sees Velthina again.

19-*Zu ci enesci i pa pela ne θi fulumχva*.
*Geg*. Zu ki prifti e pa shpelln ne thirje yjsh.
*StA*. Zu ky prifti e pa shpellën në thirrje yjesh.
The priest saw the cave on stars crying.

20-*pel θi, rene θi*.
*Geg*. Shpella thirr, rena thirr.
*StA*. Shpella thirr, reja thirr.
The cave cries, the clouds cry

21-*Est a - c Velθina; a - ci lun e tu ru ne, cu ne Zea*.
*Geg*. Asht aty ( ja ku) Velthina, ja ku lun e tu ru ne, shku ne Zoti.
*StA*. Ja ku është Velthina, ja ku luan e duke na ruajtur ne, shkon në Zoti.
There is Velthina, there he mooves, watching on us, goes to the God.

22-*Zu ci enesci: A θu mi c Afuna, pe nθ na ama Velθina*.
*Geg*. Zu ki prifti: A thu mi kush Afunas, pe ne na ishte Velthina.
*StA*. Zu ky prifti: A më thotë kush mua Afunas, pe në na ishte Velthina.
The priest said: Is there any one who tells me, Afunas, if you saw there was Velthina

23-*Afunaθur u niei n zeri una claθil θunχulθl*.
*Geg*. Afuna e niu n zeri nja klithm qi ndigjon.
*StA*. Afuna e njeh nzëri thirrjen që dëgjon.
Afuna knew by the voice the cry hearing.

24- *Iχ ca ceχa ziχuχe*.
*Geg*. I ket kena shkrujt.
*StA*. Këtë kemi shkruar.
Just that we have written

*Etruscan/Albanian/English glossary of Cippus Perusinus*.

*Etruscan*....*Albanian*..........*English*

Te urat........te uret.............nobles.        
Tan.............tan..................our.
Na la...........na la...............left us.
Rez.............rrez.................rays.
Ula..............ul, pot...........down, under.
Ul...............ul (v)...............drop, to lower.
Me..............m', ne.............in, into.
Vaχrvarr................grave.
Lautn(i) lart............high, great.
Etla.etra..............bones.
Slelsiell...............bring.
Eθ.edh...............and.
Ca.ca.................has.
Ruru..................watch.
Zanzan...............occupied.
Fule.............pus, guv.........1- cave; 2- well (n)
Ri..................ri, rri..............rest.
Tesn..............te.................now.
te i.............si te i...........like he was.
Rasnes...........etrusc............etruscan.
I pa ama........i pa cen..........nonbeing.
Hen...............hin.................enter.
Naper..........naper, neper....through.
Χi..χi, χie..........vision.
Ara...............art..............golden.
Pera..............periat.......outside.
Cem ul...........cem ul........seat down.
Ul..................ul...............down, drop.
Mlescul..........mplecsun....together.
Zu..................zu...............began.
Ci..................ci.................this.
Enesci............prifti.............priest.
Epl.................epr.............older. 
Tu..................tu.................to.
Laru...............lartu.............laud.
Arznal............erznor.........honest.
Cleni.............biri.............son.
Θi..Θir, Θirie....cry.
Θil.Θirie...........crying.
cuna............cun.............went.
Cenu.............cetu...............here.
Eplc..............plac...............old man.
Felic..............felic, filic........junior. 
Clan..............chun, dial.......boy.
Θunχul..dengioi..........hear.
ΘeΘem..............say, saying.
Fala.............fial................of words.
Fusl..............pus, guv..........cave, well.
E...................e.....................and.
Hin.................hin..................enters.
Θa.Θa..................said.
Capcap................catch.
Ee....................and.
Mu.mu...................just.
Ni..ne, ni, n'...........in.
Cletcret.................head.
Ma.'ma, ama...........but.
Su..su, s'mund.........can't.
ranc.............tanc, tang.....shrink.
Zlθizeθi, zem........voicedly.
Falti.............folti ................spoke.
Hut................hut, huθ.............jumps.
Penez...........pamie................vision, look.
A-c-nina...........a ca noni........is there anyone.
Clel...............cliθ.....................cry.
Mler..............mlon, mbulon......cover.
Zinia.............zinia, zia...............darkness.
Inte...............ende.....................again.
Ma mer.........ma mer................take sth.
Cnl................nisien, rugen.........way.
aten.............zaten, perseri.......again.
E...................e.............................  .
E ca...............e ca......................it belongs to.
Θa..Θa......................said.
Ura.urata....................priest.
Lutes.lutet.......................prays.
Ne..ne........................on.
Rane.............zot........................god.
Ce i tesn.........ce i te.................just now.
Ximθ .χi, hy...................Lord, god.
pelth...........pel........................cave.
Uta................ata.........................the  y.
Hare...............hare......................delig  ht.
Utu................aty.........................the  re, next to.
e..................e, eh...................sees.
Pa..................pa.........................saw  .
Fulumχva...yj, yje.....................stars.
Rene..rene, reia................clouds.
est-a-c...et (ia cu)................there he is.
A-ci.ia cu........................there.
Lunlun.............................mooves.
Tu..tu..............................to.
Ru..ru.............................watch.
Ne..ne.............................us 
cu..............cu, coj................go
Zea...............zot...........................go  d
Θu..θu, θuaj..................say(secnd. pers. singl.)
Mi..mi, mua......................me
C..................cu.........................wh  o
Pe..................pe..........................sa  w (secnd. pers. singl.)
Nθ .nese..........................if
Na ama..na ite.......................sb/sth was
Niei.niu, niohu...................knew
Nzeri.n' zeri.........................by the voice
Una ...nia, nie.......................one
Claθil.cliθm...........................cry (n)
Iχ  ca.i cet.............................just that
Ceχa..cena, cemi...................have
Ziχuχe...cru,cruar....................writte  n

Sic shihet, dallimi kryesor gramatikor midis gjuhes Etruske dhe Shqipes se sotme eshte vendosja e mbiemrit, i cili ne shqipen e sotme qendron pas emrit ndersa ne gjuhen Etruske qendron para tij. Persa i perket leksikut te perdorur ne kete mbishkrim etrusk duket qarte qe rreth 95% e tij eshte identik ose akin (i farefisem, i ngjashem) me ate te shqipes se sotme.

P. S.  Kete teme e kam botuar ne 'Forumi Shqiptar' me lejen e Autorit.

----------


## Velthinal

*1- Te   urat    tan   na  la  rez   ula   me  vaχr*.
Te- Sot shqiptohet të
Urat- Fjalë pellasge me rrënjën ur, me anë të së cilës formohen fjalë si: uroj, urim, urë, uratë, urtë etj. Në gjuhën etruske ka ekzistuar një ë, por jo kaq velare sa zanorja ë e shqipes së sotme. Në alfabetin etrusk nuk kish fonemë për zanoren ë. urat në këtë tekst qëndron për fjalën shqip urtët. te urat dmth të urtët, të diturit.
Tan- Qëndron për fjalën shqip tanë
na- Trajtë proklitike dhe enklitike e përemrit vetor i vetës së dytë shumës (na la ), si në shqipen e sotme.
la- qëndron për lanë, afirmativi i vetës së tretë shumës në të kryerën e thjeshtë të verbit lë. 
rez- qëndron për rreze. Fjalë e përhapur pothuaj në të gjitha gjuhët europiane.
ula- në shqipen e sotme përdorim verbin ul apo adverbin ulët. Fjala ula në këtë mbishkrim ka për analoge fjalën poshtë
me- qëndron në vend të parafjalës së shqipes në. Në dialektin gegë përdoret më.
vaχr- sot varr. E gjithë fjalia:
Të urtët tanë na lanë rreze (dritë) poshtë në varr.

*2- Lautn  Velθina  etla  Afunas  slel  eθ  ca   ru   te   zan   fule*.
lautn- qëndron për i larti
Etla- qëndron për fjalën shqip eshtrat
slel- qëndron për fjalën sjell
eθ- Lidhëse. Në dialektin gegë përdoret po kështu (edh). Në shqipen standard përdoren e, dhe, edhe.
ka- Afirmativi i së tashmes, veta e tretë njëjës e verbit kam
ru- Dialekti gegë për ruajtur. Sot, id
zan- Dial. gegë për zënë
fule- qëndron për fjalën grykë (e shpellës). Vini re ngjashmërinë me fjalën pus. E gjithë fjalia: Eshtrat e të lartit Velthina, Afuna sjell dhe ka ruajtur të zënë shpellën. 
*3- Ri   tesn;   te    i   Rane     i   pa   ama,  hen  naper χi  i   Velthinaθura    ara.*
ri- shih mbishkrimin Amatho 
tesn- qëndron për fjalën tani. Dial. Shkodr tesh, 
te- në toskërisht përdoret edhe sot: Shtë jetë kjo, xhanëm ....  shtë = si të.
i  shqip id.
pa- parafjalë mohuese, si sot
ama- qëndron për fjalën qenë. Etrusk: ame = jam 
hen- qëndron për hyn
naper- sot nëpër
χi- qëndron për hie. Gegë = hi
Velthina-θura- qëndron për trupi i Velthinës. Fjala pellasge thur  
ara- qëndron për i artë. E gjithë fjalia: Rri tashmë; Si të ish Etrusk i paqenë, hyn nëpër hijen e Velthinas së artë. 

*4- Pera   cem   ul,   mlescul*. 
Pera  qëndron për fjalën shqip përjasht, përjashta
cem   kemi, geg. kem, 
ul  ulur, geg. ul
mlescul-  mpleksur, mbledhur
E gjithë fjalia: Përjashta jemi ulur, bashkë. Geg: Përjasht kem ul bashkë
*5- Zu  ci  enesci   epl  tu  laru  Aulei,  Velθina  Arznal  cleni*. 
Zu- zuri, geg. zu
ci-  ki,ose ky
enesci- prifti, i pari
Epl  Qëndron për fjalën shqip i epërm (në moshë), i moshuar, i lashtë.
tu  parafjalë që përdoret në dialektin gegë; e njëjtë me parafjalën to në gjuhën angleze.
laru- lëvdoj, lartësoj, vlerësoj. Fjala pellasge la, përdoret pothuaj nga të gjitha gjuhët europiane me të njëjtin kuptim, por jo si element i rëndësishëm fjalëformues.
arznal- Në gjuhën shqipe përdoret fjala erz në kuptimin nder. Me këtë variant, do kishim: biri në nder i Velthinas
Në gjuhën turke, fjala arz përkthehet: prezantim, ekspozim. Arznal = i prezantuar, që prezantohet si. Velθina arznal cleni = Që prezantohej si bir i Velthinas (nga vetë Velthina) 
Cleni- bir ((përkthimin e kësaj fjale, si dhe të fjalës clan, e kam marrë të gatshëm nga studjues të tjerë të gjuhës etruske). E gjithë fjalia: Zu ky prifti i moshuar të lëvdojë Aulesin, të cilin Velthina e przantonte si birin e vet. 
*6- Θi  i  θil   cuna   cenu,   eplc   felic*.
Θi  rrenja e fjales thirrje (ne kete rast si verb), 
I  parafjale si i dhe e sot.
cuna  geg: shkuan 
cenu  sot: ketu
eplc  Gjendet ne disa mbishkrime pellasge, si epl, eplc, epr, eprus, eptes, etj. Fjale e vjeter pellasge, rrenje e fjeleve epos, epike, epoke, epope, etj. Ne alfabetin grek qendron si rrenje e emertimit te fonemes E = eps-i-lon Geg: eps i lon; ne shqipen standarde: epes i lene = plak i lene, i harruar. Kuptimi i fjales epl ose eps, eshte: i moshuar, i lashte.
felic  edhe sot, ne toskeri perdoret kjo fjale ne kuptimin i vogli i kafshes.
*7- Larθal,   Afuni    clan,   θunχul    θe    fala*.
clan  djalë
θunχul  dëgjoj. Vini re që fjala është e përbërë, (θu-nχul), ngulet e thëna.
θe  Rrënja e fjalës së shqipes së sotme thënie, e cila yëvendëson pikërisht këtë fjalë.
fala - fjalësh. Për fjalë etruskët përdornin fal.
*8- Χie   m ful   e   Velθina*
χie - hie
ful - guvë. Ngjason me fjalën e shqipes së sotme pus.
e  lidhësja e shqipes së sotme e.
*9- Hin   θa   cap   e,    mu   ni   clet,    ma   su*.
hin  fjala e shqipes së sotme hyn, e cila në disa krahina të shqipërisë shqiptohet hin.
θa  qëndron për parafjalën e shqipes së sotme ta (ta kapë).
cap  kap, id.
mu  fjala e shqipes së sotme mu (mu ni clet)
ni  qëndron për në
clet  gegë: kret (kokë).
ma  qëndron për lidhësen por. Në gjuhën italiane përdoret sin ë mbishkrim. Është shkurtim I fjalës ama
su  Gegë: su, (në kuptimin smund).
*10- Naper   ranc    zlθi   i  falti   Velθina*.
Naper - nëpër
ranc  Kjo fjalë nuk përdoret në shqipen e sotme. Nga konteksti, ngjason me fjalën angleze shrink (pt. shank).
Zlθi  zëshëm, zëthi
Falti  Krahinore folshte, për foli.
*11- Hut  naper   penez,    ma   su*.
Hut  qëndron për lëviz I hutuar.
penez - pamje. Vini re ngjasimin e fjalës turke penxhere (pamëtore).
*12- A - c nina!    Clel   Afuna*.
A  c  Qëndron për ja ku, (ja ku është).
ni na  Në shqipen e sotme do bënte na ni për ndonji. Shprehja na nji përdoret edhe sot në toskërishten, në vend të ndonji.
Clel  qëndron për klith.
*13- Velθina   mler   zinia*.
Mler  Geg: mlon (mbulon).
Zinia  geg: zinia (terri).
*14- Inte    ma    mer   cnl*.
Inte  Qëndron për ende.
Ma  shqip, id. 
Mer  shqip, id.
Cnl  Vini re mospërdorimin e zanores ë në shkrim. Fjalë e përbërë cenu  le për këtu  lë. Në këtë rast cenu është emër dhe jo ndajfolje dhe cnl ka kuptimin lë vendin, lëviz. Ju kujtoj se edhe fjala e shqipes së sotme lëviz është e përbërë dhe e ndërtuar pikërisht si fjala etruske cnl. Lë  vizë, është viza që lë një objekt kur zhvendoset nga njera pikë në tjetrën, pra kur lëviz.
*15- Velθina   zia   aten   e   tesne*.
Zia  zi, terr.
aten  Geg: shaten (si atherë, përsëri).
Tesne  geg: tesh (tani, tashti).
*16- E  ca   Velθinaθura !   -  tha   ura  he    lutes   ne    Rane*.
Ca  shqip, id.  
Θur  Fjalë e vjetër shqipe, në vend të ndërtoj. Velθinaθura dmth trupi i Velthinas
Tha  shqip id.
Ura  qëndron për urata
He  qëndron për lidhësen e.
Lutes  qëndron për lutet.
Rane  Zoti i etruskëve.
*17- Ce i tesn te i Rane χimθ,  pelθ uta  cuna; Afuna mena hen*.
Ce i tesn -  Geg: Ke i tesh.
χimθ  hy, hi, (turq: hu).
pelθ  shqip: shpellë
Uta  shqip: ata
cuna  Geg: shkun
Mena  Geg: mrenë (brenda)
Hen  shqip: hyn, hin.
*18- Naper   ci   cnl - hare,   utu   e   Velθina   atena*.
Cnl-hare  shqip: lëvizje e gëzueshme, rrugë-hare.
Utu  shqip: aty
e  shqip: sheh
*19- Zu   ci    enesci    i   pa   spela   ne   θi   fulumχva*.
Zu  Geg: zu (zuri të , filloi)
I pa  shqip: id.
Fulumχva  Në mbishkrime të tjera etruske pulumχva, qëndron për yje. Siç duket, etruskët i kanë konceptuar yjet si pëllumba. 
*20- Spel   θi,   rene θi*.
Rene  Geg: rena (reja).
*21- Est  a - c  Velθina; aci  lun,  e  tu  ru   ne,   cu   ne   Zea*.
Est  shqip: është
a-c  shkurtim i ja ku
aci  shqip: atje
lun  Geg: lun (luan).
tu ru ne  Geg: tu ru ne (duke na ruajtur ne).
cu  Geg: shku (shkon).
Zea  Në përkthimin e kësaj fjale jam nisur nga konteksti (zot). 
*22- Zu   ci    enesci:   A   θu   mi   c     Afuna    penθ    na    ama   Velθina*
A  pasthirrmë, shqip: id.
A θu  Geg: a thu (a thua).
Mi  Geg: mi (moj, more).
C  shqip: kush.
Penθ  shqip: pe (afirmativi i shoh, në aorist, veta e dytë njëjës).
Na  shqip: në, nëse.
Ama  shqip: ishte. Në gjuhën etruske ame = jam.
*23- Afunaθur    u   niei     n zeri   una    claθil    θunχulθ*l.
U  formë proklitike dhe enklitike e përemrit personal sin ë shqipen e sotme.
Niei  Geg: niei (në shqipen standarde njeh dhe ndien).
Nzeri  shqip: nzëri.
Una  Geg: nia (një). Ital: një.
Claθil  shqip: klithmë.
Θunχulθl  shqip: që dëgjon.
*24- Iχ   ca    ceχa    ziχuχe*.
Iχ   ca  Geg: i ket (këtë, tamam këtë).
Ceχa  Geg: kena.
   Ziχuχe  shqip: shkruar. Në gjuhën etruske, në vend të fjalës së sotme shkruaj është përdorur fjala nxij = Ziχ.

----------


## Velthinal

Nga 106 fjale qe ka gjithsej ky tekst, 36 jane identike si ne shqipen e sotme, 62 fjale jane te ngjashme (psh: 'rez' dhe 'rrez'; 'ri' dhe 'rri' etj) dhe vetem 8 fjale jane jo te ngjashme ose qe nuk perdoren ne shqipen e sotme. Nga keto, ka fjale qe megjithese jane jo te ngjashme jane te kuptueshme. Psh: 'Ziχ' (zih) = 'shkruaj' ne te vertete eshte e ngjashme me verbin 'nxij' te shqipes se sotme

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Shume interesante se sa ngjajne. Gjithmone ne biseda me persona qe merren me keto gjera kam ngritur mendimin qe eshte e pamund qe ne si komb vetem kemi marre nga gjuhet e tjera por duhet edhe te kemi dhene sado pak. Kjo per faktin se shtrirja e Pellazgeve ishte goxha e madhe ne kete rajon. Por sot po kuptoj qe ndikimi duhet te jete akoma me i madh. A e dini qe ne nje dialekt italian ne Veneto perdoren fjale shqip si Pirun dhe te tjera qe nuk me kujtohen tani? Kete e kam degjuar vete.

----------


## Velthinal

I dashur VOLSIV!
Gjuha shqipe e antikitetit (ose pellazgjishtja sic e quajme sot) qendron ne themel te te gjitha gjuheve moderne Europiane. Ne Itali ka mijera toponime, etimologjia e te cilave gjendet ne fondin e Shqipes se sotme (Albani, Liri, Pirg etj, etj.). Evolvimi i gjuhes Etruske (e cila eshte nje dialekt i gjuhes Pellazge) ne gjuhen Latine eshte bere duke perdorur fondin jashtezakonisht te pasur te gjuhes Pellazge. Popullsia pellazge (ose Arjane) eshte ngulur ne Ballkan qysh para 50.000 vjetesh e ardhur nga Azia e Vogel (Turqia e sotme) duke u perhapur me pas ne gjithe Europen. Mbi 80% e leksikut te Shqipes se sotme jane fjale shume te vjetra te Pellazgjishtes, cka do te thote se Shqipja eshte nje nga trashegimite me te vyera te njerezimit.

----------


## Gjinokastra

Na shkrive Sulo!

E prisja nga ty nje baxhelleri shkencore te tille!

50k vite! Muahahahhahahhahahha

Njeriu modern ka levizur nga Afrika drejt Azise edhe Evropes me vone vetem 12k vite me pare!  :pa dhembe:  Ne te gjithe boten nuk ka asnje individ qe te mos kete origjina gjenetike nga Afrika para 12k vitesh! :i terbuar:

----------


## VOLSIV

> I dashur VOLSIV!
> Gjuha shqipe e antikitetit (ose pellazgjishtja sic e quajme sot) qendron ne themel te te gjitha gjuheve moderne Europiane. Ne Itali ka mijera toponime, etimologjia e te cilave gjendet ne fondin e Shqipes se sotme (Albani, Liri, Pirg etj, etj.). Evolvimi i gjuhes Etruske (e cila eshte nje dialekt i gjuhes Pellazge) ne gjuhen Latine eshte bere duke perdorur fondin jashtezakonisht te pasur te gjuhes Pellazge. Popullsia pellazge (ose Arjane) eshte ngulur ne Ballkan qysh para 50.000 vjetesh e ardhur nga Azia e Vogel (Turqia e sotme) duke u perhapur me pas ne gjithe Europen. Mbi 80% e leksikut te Shqipes se sotme jane fjale shume te vjetra te Pellazgjishtes, cka do te thote se Shqipja eshte nje nga trashegimite me te vyera te njerezimit.


>>> Kot nje pyetje po te bej nese ke informacion. Gjuha hebraike dhe egjiptiane cfare degesh jane jane pemen e gjuheve dhe a lidhen me pellazgishten? Nuk di pse nganjehere tingulli i ketyre gjuheve edhe pse nuk kuptoj asnje fjale me duket i njohur per veshin? Mund te jem edhe gabim e pranoj, thjeshte ishte nje spekullim pa lidhje.

----------


## Gjinokastra

> >>> Kot nje pyetje po te bej nese ke informacion. Gjuha hebraike dhe egjiptiane cfare degesh jane jane pemen e gjuheve dhe a lidhen me pellazgishten? Nuk di pse nganjehere tingulli i ketyre gjuheve edhe pse nuk kuptoj asnje fjale me duket i njohur per veshin? Mund te jem edhe gabim e pranoj, thjeshte ishte nje spekullim pa lidhje.


Gjuha e cifuteve eshte gjuhe semite, e ngjashme vetem me arabishten.

Gjuha Egjyptiane e lashte e ka nje pasardhese qe quhet gjuha koptike.

Shqipja eshte gjuhe IE, pa lidhje me keto 2 gjuhe.

Sidomos per faktin se jane shume me te lashta jo vetem se Shqipja por se te gjitha gjuhet IE.

----------


## Velthinal

Gjuhet Indoeuropiane (ose gjuhet e trungut Pellazg, eshte e njejta gje), jane gjuhet e races se bardhe. Cdo race tjeter qe ka folur apo flet edhe sot nje gjuhe te ketij trungu e ka marre gjuhen si rezultat i ekspeditave pushtuese te pellazgeve.

----------


## Gjinokastra

> Gjuhet Indoeuropiane (ose gjuhet e trungut Pellazg, eshte e njejta gje), jane gjuhet e races se bardhe. Cdo race tjeter qe ka folur apo flet edhe sot nje gjuhe te ketij trungu e ka marre gjuhen si rezultat i ekspeditave pushtuese te pellazgeve.




Ku eshte pellazgjisthja?

----------


## Velthinal

I dashur Gjinokastra! Jo vetem eshte nje skeme e njohur per mua. Eshte me te vertete e tejkaluar. Ju e shihni qe gjuhet Italike une i konsideroj gjuhe Ilirike, dialekte ose nendialekte te saj. Ju lutem, jepni mendimet tuaja nese e konsideroni gjuhen Etruske te lidhur me Shqipen e sotme apo jo. Si mendoni per deshifrimet e bera per mbishkrimet Etruske. Ju lutem mos u kapni vetem pas nje fjale por trajtojeni deshifrimin si nje te tere. Keto deshifrime jane kryer per here te pare, te bazuara ne nje gjue te gjalle, Shqipen moderne. Ju e shihni qe fjalet, rrenjet apo morfemat e Shqipes se sotme jane identike me ato te gjuhes Etruske. Ju a keni force ta permiresoni deshifrimin.

----------

